# feeding 10 baby reds?



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

right now i'm feeding my 10 baby reds worms... twice a day ... i left 2 small feeder fish in there when i transfered them from my lfs and they ate one of them yesterday WOOHOO!!

but how often should I be feeding them? twice a day? three times a day?

thanks in advace =)


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I feed mine once a day, some times twice, sometimes 3 times. The more meals i give them the smaller the meals are though. They like to eat and i like to watch them eat. All is well.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

try some predatory fish pellets, it 's fun to see the little guys swarm on them flaoting on the top, plus very nutritous [sp]









how big are they?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

vary their diet and make sure they eat everything you give them and if there is stuff in the tank max you can leave it in is a few hours, otherwise it messes with your nitrates and stuff. Try brine shrimp bloodworms aren't that great for them if you give them it everyday


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)




----------

